# Poner unas luces en el acuario con LEDS de colores



## aimar24 (Ene 18, 2006)

Hola buenas... resulta que estuve leyendo sobre el montaje de una luz nocturna para el acuario con leds pero tengo alguna duda...

He comprado unos leds que están preparados para el voltaje de luz normal, asi no tengo k poner resistencias ni adaptadores. 

Pues nada, son 3 colores del leds, 4 verdes, 2 rojos y 2 amarillos. Lo que quiero hacer es colocar un interruptor para cada color (es decir, 3 interruptores para poder jugar con los diferentes colores)

Bueno, pues en el cable que va con el enchufe de luz, lo he ramificado en otros 3 cables (teniendo en cuenta el mismo color en cada cable [positivo y negativo]). Bueno, pues he conectado al interruptor un led para ver si funcionaba y se ha ido la luz, luego, lo he cambiado la colocación de los 2 cables que salen del led por si lo había puesto mal, y se ha ido otra vez la luz... 

¿¿Que hago mal?? Ayúdenme, por favor

Gracias y enhorabuena por el foro!!

Jose!


----------



## Raflex (Ene 19, 2006)

De cuanto es el voltaje de luz normal?


----------



## modder-boy (Ene 19, 2006)

seria mas facil tirar los leds a pilas?  asi no hay peligros, ke 220V son muxo (o 125V) y mas en un sitio donde hay agua, no quiero pensar los pobres animalitos , a mas si son leds..... con una pila de 9V segun la cantidad y el voltaje del led sale mejor ke usar directamente la corriente alterna. Comprueba ke no te hayan dado un led preparado para 125 y tengas 220V o no se.


----------

